# Yet another grinding/rattling problem - '06 Maxima



## goodfellas22 (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been reading about some rattling issues and grinding noises and I dont think anyone has this particular problem but wanted to ask anyway...

When I slowly accelerate in the morning - to about 30-40mph (and usually around 2000 rpms) I hear a grinding noise coming from the front middle/right part of my car.

It goes away once I break 40mph, or after the car has been on the road for a while.

Dealer tweaked a few things that could have been rattling but nothing worked.

Please help!!

Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Catalytic converter heat shield


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It can either be the rear converter heat shield weld has broken away or the exhaust gussets for the collector pipe are cracked clean through. Both of these will cause a rattle/buzz noise when the engine hits that sweet spot with RPM. The down side to the cat is if you are over 80K you'll be paying for it yourself otherwise it's covered under the 8/80 convertr warrenty.


----------

